# boat carpet



## berger (Jun 6, 2011)

just wondering what carpet to use in my boat. im taking a jon boat and converting it to a bass boat so i want a strong reliable and comfortable carpet. there are so many to choose from just want opinions and what ones are best i like the soft thick carpet for comfort but i want it to last a long time any suggestions will help thanks guys


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 6, 2011)

GE IT FROM CABELAS PREMIUM GRADE 18 OZ I THINK IS REALY NICE STUFF I USED IT IN MY BOAT AND LOVE IT.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 6, 2011)

berger said:


> just wondering what carpet to use in my boat. im taking a jon boat and converting it to a bass boat so i want a strong reliable and comfortable carpet. there are so many to choose from just want opinions and what ones are best i like the soft thick carpet for comfort but i want it to last a long time any suggestions will help thanks guys




Capri carpet. Distributes to bass pro and a lot cheaper than buying from bps.

https://www.capricarpet.com/c-239-boat-carpet.aspx


----------



## srr5008 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lowes sells an outdoor carpet with a marine backing that seems to be pretty popular with people in this forum. I just finished installing some in my boat, and am really happy with how it looks so far. But I also haven't had it out yet so I can't comment on its durability.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jun 7, 2011)

srr5008 said:


> Lowes sells an outdoor carpet with a marine backing that seems to be pretty popular with people in this forum. I just finished installing some in my boat, and am really happy with how it looks so far. But I also haven't had it out yet so I can't comment on its durability.



X2. here is my carpet from lowes. put it down using contact cement from lowes as well


----------



## berger (Jun 7, 2011)

well ur pics wouldnt open im looking at lowes right now but i dont have one were i live about a two hour drive to get to one im seeing them right now wich one did u use


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 7, 2011)

Berger

It's the grey carpet at lowes that says marine backing. Last year the backing was black, I have bought some this year and the backing was grey. It's pretty thick and plush. Good luck.


----------



## berger (Jun 7, 2011)

k thanks man


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jun 7, 2011)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17243&hilit=Stratos+Grey

This is a thread that I posted some information on the carpet that they sell at the Lowe's which I work at. 


I used the Mushroom color for my build. I used the 3m high strength spray adhesive to put mine down.


----------



## batman (Jun 7, 2011)

dixie_boysles,
Sweet looking rig.
DanD


----------



## srr5008 (Jun 8, 2011)

The Lowes by me offered the carpet in gray, green, and tan.

Dixie: you said you used contact cement? Is this different from the outdoor carpet glue that Lowes offers? Because I was NOT happy with the outdoor glue that was recommended to me by the people at Lowes. It hasn't dried yet (2 weeks plus) and is still tacky. Don't get me wrong, it's holding the carpet down pretty good but I'm not excited to see that it is still a little gooey.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 8, 2011)

I USED THE STUFF LOWES SELL 1 TIME BEFORE ON MY TIN AND IT SANDPAPERED REAL BAD ON ME, NOT VERY UV RESISTANT, I THOUGHT CABELAS WAS RESONABLY PRICED AND I GOT IT REAL QUICK


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jun 8, 2011)

srr5008 said:


> The Lowes by me offered the carpet in gray, green, and tan.
> 
> Dixie: you said you used contact cement? Is this different from the outdoor carpet glue that Lowes offers? Because I was NOT happy with the outdoor glue that was recommended to me by the people at Lowes. It hasn't dried yet (2 weeks plus) and is still tacky. Don't get me wrong, it's holding the carpet down pretty good but I'm not excited to see that it is still a little gooey.



Yes, VERY different. Its the same stuff you apply formica to countertops and stuff.






It is an INSTANT stick and it dries Extremely fast. 

Basically, you take all the panels/flooring out of the boat. Then lay the carpet face down on a nice flat concrete surface. i let mine sit in the sun for about 30 minutes to de-wrinkle. Then you place your items on the back of the carpet facedown and take a sharpie and trace around them leaving enough room to allow the carpet to overlap at least an inch on the back of the object. Then cut them out.

Next, take a cheap paint brush and "paint" the contact cement (be sure to wear rubber gloves) on to the back of the carpet (carpet on piece at a time). then put come of the glue on the face of the object. Let the glue tack up for a few minutes. The next step is VERY important. place you object ONTO the carpet. NOT VISA VERSA. this is how you get nice wrinkle-free carpet. Also remember that once that carpet and object touch, it is usually instant, no readjusting. Its best to have two people to place the objects down onto the carpet to make certain that it goes on good.

now remember how you cut the carpet bigger than the object? This is where you need the extra material. Take the glue and put some on the back of the excess carpet and then some on the edge and back of the carpet where the carpet wraps around the back of the object. Again, let it tack up. Once tacked, wrap the carpet around. That panel is done. you can walk on the object while it is still face down to make sure all of the carpet is stuck on. Then flip the object/panel over and rub your hand over it and inspect. no more waiting for stuff to dry, its instant remember. go intall it in the boat.


----------

